# Was ist mit mtb-eifel.de passiert?



## wolli101 (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo Miteinander,

hat die Stadt Münstereifel ihr Engagement eingestellt? Die Homepage mit den Tourenbeschreibungen ist zumindest nicht mehr erreichbar. Wisst Ihr mehr?

Grüße
Wolli


----------



## black (11. Januar 2008)

hmmm, sieht wohl ganz danach aus..  

kann man helfen? hab die touren eh alle als tracks  zur hand... 


einfach pm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Januar 2008)

sieht so aus ! schade eigentlich, aber war auf die dauer auch wahrscheinlich zu aufwendig. is halt ne menge arbeit son streckennetz. siehe eifelverein. das geht meist halt nur mit streckenpaten und so !
naja hab auf jeden fall auch für bedürftige noch jede menge material über die 10 strecken hier rumfliegen ! bei bedarf einfach PN


----------



## Tobias.s (17. Januar 2008)

Fand es zwar auch gut das sich mal ne Gemeinde hier in der Gegend engagiert hat, aber die Strecken sind eh langweilig. 95% Waldautobahn, kaum Trails, solche Touren findet man auch ohne Wegbeschreibung.


----------



## mtb-eifel.info (1. April 2008)

Achtung Achtung, die Stadt Bad Münstereifel hat ihr Engagement nicht eingestellt. Es wurde durch ein Providerfehler die Domain durch "fiese" Domaingrabber entwendet.

Die Seite ist aber weiter hin erreichbar unter:

www.mtb-eifel.com
www.mtb-eifel.info


----------



## Polldi (16. April 2008)

...und sie reagieren auch noch, obwohl die Wochenend-Vorschläge alle ein 2004-er Datum tragen...

Gestern Bikeführer bestellt, bekam postwendend Antwort!

Kann noch wer was dazu sagen, welche der 10 Touren denn wenigstens einen guten Trailanteil hat? (So gar keine Trails mag ich einfach nicht glauben!)


----------



## on any sunday (16. April 2008)

Glaub es lieber, die Touren kann man auch mit einem Cyclocrosser fahren. Das heisst aber nicht, das es dort keine Trails gibt. Kauf dir lieber die passenden Wanderkarten und ......... Oder schau mal auf die Homepage von Herrn schraeg.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. April 2008)

Polldi schrieb:


> ...und sie reagieren auch noch, obwohl die Wochenend-Vorschläge alle ein 2004-er Datum tragen...
> 
> Gestern Bikeführer bestellt, bekam postwendend Antwort!
> 
> Kann noch wer was dazu sagen, welche der 10 Touren denn wenigstens einen guten Trailanteil hat? (So gar keine Trails mag ich einfach nicht glauben!)



Das wilde Trailabenteuer à la Lieser wirst du dort nicht finden. Die Touren sind aber von ihrer Topologie nicht schlecht und besonders dadurch, dass sie relativ einfach kombiniert werden können lassen sich so wunderschöne konditionell fordernde Marathons fahren.

Gleich als Hinweis: die Beschilderung insbesondere der Routen drei und zehn ist gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## Polldi (16. April 2008)

Danke. Hört sich so an, als wäre "Vulkaneifelpark" doch das geeignetere..!? Karten sind auch bestellt-bin gespannt!


----------

